# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Tampa, FL Area!!

## kylesreptiles

Just lookin to meet others in the Bay area! I like talkin and hanging out with those who have similar interests =D So ass me as a friend/ reply if you want to. I'm in Okinawa, Japan and will return home for good in November!! So excited

----------


## luna13

im not in the bay area but im in spring hill

----------


## kylesreptiles

Spring Hill isnt too far from me haha I say Bay area not meaning the immediate area. :Very Happy:  I grew up in New port Richey and plan on moving to Clearwater when I get back to the states.

----------


## pinkeye714

Wow. I am in clearwater! but you know this. 

Ahaha Anyways this is a bump :d

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

I have lived in Clearwater for the last 15 years, currently I am living in Orlando (College student  @ UCF) but frequently return home

----------


## pinkeye714

@the serpent.

Oh how exciting.  :Very Happy:  
I am still new to the Fl area. You going to the show this weekend?

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

I wish I literally found out about the show a day after I made plans to go out of town that weekend. So no I won't. I literally live 10 minutes from where it is going to be held.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Also @pinkeye714 I saw on you profile that you work at Pinellas County Reptiles. I've bought feeders there a few times. It's a nice shop, nicer than the reptile shop I found here in Orlando and I like that one too.

----------


## pinkeye714

Awww! it is okay. I am not going to the show either. I have to work! :[ 
Ahah thanks. It takes forever cleaning those cages everyday! 
It takes me 4 hours! D: ahah. Better then doing it quick and making the animals sick. 
but Thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## steeler

Safety Harbor here chiming in.   :Smile:

----------


## Markg6

> I have lived in Clearwater for the last 15 years, currently I am living in Orlando (College student  @ UCF) but frequently return home


I live in Auburndale. But my fiance drives to UCF for school during the week. Pretty small world, or atleast a small community of reptile lovers.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> I live in Auburndale. But my fiance drives to UCF for school during the week. Pretty small world, or atleast a small community of reptile lovers.


Indeed it is

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

I live in Tampa, right by USF.  :Very Happy: 

@Serpent: I was in Orlando yesterday. It had been a while since the last time I was there. How on earth do you go anywhere with all those tolls?!? That was horrible.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> I live in Tampa, right by USF. 
> 
> @Serpent: I was in Orlando yesterday. It had been a while since the last time I was there. How on earth do you go anywhere with all those tolls?!? That was horrible.


You learn the back roads and get a sun pass  :Smile:

----------


## c.nash

It's all about the South Florida! Haha

----------


## GuNDeZZZ

Lakeland FL here. About an hour away. Anyone going to the show next weekend?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BERNIE45

I am new to the hobby I live in  Lakeland.

----------


## theack777

New port richey here. Anyone interested in a field herping buddy?

----------

